# How many completed buildings are 800+ ft. in roof height in the world?



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am creating this particular thread in order to determine how many current towers in the world are 800+ ft. (244 meters) or higher in terms of roof height.

*My guidelines for determining roof height*:
Crowns count towards roof height.
Spires, antennaes, and parapets all do not count towards roof height.

*What towers are to be added to the list*:
Observation towers do not count since the majority of their height is just a core with elevators. A separate thread can be created for tallest observation towers in the world.

Topped-out buildings are not added until they are completely finished from top to bottom.

*Note*:
I do not round up or down in terms of feet measurements. For example, ICC in Hong Kong is usually rounded up to 1,588 feet but in reality it is 1,587.9 so I mark it as 1,587.

When two buildings have exactly the same roof height such as Empire State Building and Zifeng Tower, the tie-breaker in terms of which one is listed ahead on the list is when they were completed. Since Empire State Building is over 80 years older than Zifeng Tower it is listed ahead. If two towers were completed in the same year then I go to the exact date of completion. I doubt I would need another tie-breaker beyond that.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

For example here are my roof height measurements for the world's 10 tallest buildings (based on roof height).

1. Burj Khalifa Dubai 2,450 feet

2. Royal Mecca Hotel Clock Tower Mecca 1,863 feet

3. Shanghai World Financial Center Shanghai 1,614 feet

4. International Commerce Centre Hong Kong 1,587 feet

5. Taipei 101 Taipei 1,473 feet

6. Willis Tower Chicago 1,450 feet

7. Kingkey 100 Shenzhen 1,449 feet

8. Guangzhou International Finance Center Guangzhou 1,435 feet

9. Al Hamra Tower Kuwait City 1,353 feet

10. Petronas Tower 1 Kuala Lumpur 1,345 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tomorrow I will update and include the rankings for 11-20 in the world. 
Feel free to comment on the heights but know that some buildings are always going to be up for debate such as Burj Khalifa and Royal Mecca Hotel Clock Tower.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmph, looks like this could use a diagram. I will make one for buildings between 800 and 1000 feet in the near future :cheers:


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 11-20 in the world in roof height*:
11. Petronas Tower 2 Kuala Lumpur 1,345 feet

12. Two International Finance Centre Hong Kong 1,334 feet 

13. Princess Tower Dubai 1,286 feet

14. Empire State Building New York 1,250 feet

15. Zifeng Tower Nanjing 1,250 feet

16. Jin Mao Tower Shanghai 1,213 feet 

17. Trump International Hotel And Tower Chicago 1,170 feet

18. Tuntex Sky Tower Kaohsiung 1,140 feet

19. Aon Center Chicago 1,136 feet

20. Elite Residence Dubai 1,128 feet


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

Feet
hno:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ If you want meters this thread has diagrams for them + towers in both meters and feet :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

VGA said:


> Feet
> hno:


I'm surprised how many people still use British Imperial Units. At least they're not using yards.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am going to need an additional day to come up with numbers 21-30 since the roof heights become more controversial once you get below 1,100 feet. More buildings with closer heights is the reason I guess.

*Note*:
The following buildings I am waiting until January 1, 2013 to add to the list. Just to make sure they are 100% finished and to start off the new year with new additions to the list.
The Pinnacle
Pearl River Tower
Emirates Park Tower 1
Emirates Park Tower 2
Al Yaquob Tower


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 21-30 in the world in roof height*:
21. John Hancock Center Chicago 1,127 feet

22. Tianjin World Financial Center Tianjin 1,105 feet

23. Emirates Park Tower 1 Dubai 1,090 feet

24. Emirates Park Tower 2 Dubai 1,090 feet

25. China World Trade Center Tower 3 Beijing 1,082 feet

26. Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower Hanoi 1,079 feet

27. The Index Dubai 1,076 feet

28. Hanging Village Of Huaxi Wuxi 1,076 feet

29. Al Yaqoub Tower Dubai 1,076 feet

30. Rose Tower Dubai 1,069 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 31-40 in the world in roof height*:
31. Shun Hing Square Shenzhen 1,065 feet

32. CITIC Plaza Guangzhou 1,056 feet

33. The Marina Torch Dubai 1,056 feet

34. 23 Marina Dubai 1,049 feet

35. Sky Tower Abu Dhabi 1,023 feet

36. The Pinnacle Guangzhou 1,023 feet

37. Emirates Office Tower Dubai 1,020 feet

38. U.S. Bank Tower Los Angeles 1,018 feet

39. Bank Of China Tower Hong Kong 1,017 feet

40. Menara Telekom Kuala Lumpur 1,017 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 41-50 in the world in roof height:*
41. Ocean Heights Dubai 1,017 feet

42. Pearl River Tower Guangzhou 1,016 feet

43. Central Plaza Hong Kong 1,013 feet

44. Wenzhou World Trade Center Wenzhou 1,013 feet

45. Almas Tower Dubai 1,010 feet 

46. Etihad Tower 2 Abu Dhabi 1,002 feet

47. JPMorgan Chase Tower Houston 1,001 feet 

48. Teddy Tower Hong Kong 1,000 feet 

49. Northeast Asia Trade Tower Incheon 1,000 feet 

50. Baiyoke Tower II Bangkok 997 feet


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

I can spot a problem already. Where's the John Hancock Center in Chicago? Roof height is @ 1127 feet, which should put it at #21 - assuming there are no other errors in your top 20.


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

VGA said:


> Feet
> hno:


Really sad.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

DFDalton said:


> I can spot a problem already. Where's the John Hancock Center in Chicago? Roof height is @ 1127 feet, which should put it at #21 - assuming there are no other errors in your top 20.


My mistake, I had to make an adjustment and forgot to re-include John Hancock Center into the list. The Top 20 doesn't have any other mistakes I can assure you.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 51-60 in the world in roof height:*
51. Leatop Plaza Guangzhou 993 feet

52. Wells Fargo Plaza Houston 992 feet

53. Kingdom Centre Riyadh 991 feet

54. The Address Downtown Dubai Dubai 991 feet

55. City Of Capitals (Moscow) Moscow 990 feet

56. Haeundae We've The Zenith Tower A Busan 984 feet

57. First Canadian Place Toronto 978 feet

58. Eureka Tower Melbourne 975 feet

59. Comcast Center Philadelphia 975 feet

60. Yokohama Landmark Tower Yokohama 972 feet


----------



## heightincreasing (Dec 12, 2012)

How much would it actually cost to build all these tallest building altogether in one big project?


----------



## EastOfTheCumberland (Nov 29, 2012)

BOA Tower in Atlanta is 1040 feet. Should be number 32 on your list. Thanks!


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^
Not to roof height. Bank Of America Plaza in Atlanta clearly has a spire.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I think the list goes up to about 190 buildings.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^
190 is right around the right number. In the next year that number will jump to at least 230 I believe.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 61-70 in the world in roof height:*
61. 311 South Wacker Drive Chicago 960 feet

62. The Center Hong Kong 958 feet

63. HHHR Tower Dubai 958 feet

64. Haeundae I'Park Marina Tower 2 Busan 958 feet

65. SEG Plaza Shenzhen 956 feet

66. Minsheng Bank Building Wuhan 951 feet

67. Dongguan TBA Building Dongguan 948 feet

68. Plaza 66 Tower One Shanghai 945 feet

69. One Island East Hong Kong 944 feet

70. Haeundae We've The Zenith Tower B Busan 938 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to the threads of the following 3 towers? They all are possibly 900+ feet to roof height and could possibly break the top 70. 

Dongguan TBA Building - Dongguan
SPG Global Tower A - Suzhou
Shimao Didang New City Tower - Shaoxing

*Note:*
I am waiting until January 1, 2013 to add Yingli Tower to the list just to make sure it is completely finished.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok so I have found the threads for the three towers mentioned above. Apparently it is four towers actually because in Suzhou it is a twin tower complex. Dongguan TBA Building is 289 meters or 948 feet to roof height. The other three towers all have spires so I need more time to figure out the roof height. To the spire though Shimao Didang New City Tower in Shaoxing is 280 meters or 919 feet and the SPG Global Twin Towers in Suzhou are both 286 meters or 938 feet.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 71-80 in the world in roof height:*
71. Yingli Tower Chongqing 935 feet

72. Bank Of America Plaza Atlanta 933 feet

73. Tomorrow Square Shanghai 933 feet

74. Columbia Center Seattle 932 feet

75. Trump Ocean Club International Hotel And Tower Panama City 932 feet

76. Cheung Kong Center Hong Kong 928 feet

77. Chrysler Building New York 925 feet

78. Torre Vitri Panama City 921 feet

79. Bank Of America Plaza Dallas 920 feet

80. Overseas Union Bank Centre Singapore 918 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 81-90 in the world in roof height:*
81. United Overseas Bank Plaza One Singapore 918 feet

82. Republic Plaza Singapore 918 feet

83. Emirates Crown Dubai 918 feet

84. Wheelock Square Shanghai 918 feet

85. Excellence Century Plaza Tower A Shenzhen 918 feet

86. Citigroup Center New York 915 feet

87. Two Prudential Plaza Philadelphia 915 feet

88. Etihad Tower 1 Abu Dhabi 908 feet

89. Three International Finance Center Seoul 908 feet

90. Scotia Plaza Toronto 901 feet


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Q1 - 902ft (275m to Crown)


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Q1 will actually not make the list at all since it has a roof height of less than 800 feet. Q1 has a very similar 'crown' as the Al Kazim Towers in Dubai. I said I would include crowns but only if they are completely enclosed such as the one on Leatop Plaza.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 91-100 in the world in roof height:*
91. Williams Tower Houston 900 feet

92. Lvgem Tower Shenzhen 895 feet

93. Millenium Tower Dubai 892 feet

94. Bank Of America Tower New York 892 feet

95. 40 Wall Street New York 889 feet

96. Key Tower Cleveland 888 feet

97. Franklin Center Chicago 886 feet

98. The Cullinan North Tower Hong Kong 885 feet

99. The Cullinan South Tower Hong Kong 885 feet

100. Khalid Al Attar Tower 2 Dubai 885 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 101-110 in the world in roof height:*
101. Haeundae We've The Zenith Tower C Busan 885 feet

102. Greenland Plaza Zhengzhou 885 feet

103. One Liberty Place Philadelphia 882 feet

104. China International Center - Tower B Guangzhou 882 feet

105. Naberezhnaya Tower C Moscow 880 feet

106. Bank Of Guangzhou Tower Guangzhou 878 feet

107. 8 Spruce Street New York 875 feet

108. Charigali Headquarters Tower Kuala Lumpur 875 feet 

109.The Point Panama City 872 feet

110. Haeundae I'Park Marina Tower 1 Busan 872 feet


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

are the PTT 1,345 ft at roof height? I thought it was atleast 200 ft less than Willis Tower


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^
To the highest occupied floor they are obviously below 1,345 feet. I am including enclosed crowns so I count everything except the spire for the Petronas Towers.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 111-120 in the world in roof height:*
111. 900 North Michigan Chicago 871 feet

112. SunTrust Plaza Atlanta 871 feet

113. The River Tower A Bangkok 871 feet

114. WBC The Palace Tower A Busan 869 feet

115. WBC The Palace Tower B Busan 869 feet

116. Tower Palace 3 - Tower 3 Seoul 865 feet

117. Trump World Tower New York 860 feet

118. Water Tower Place Chicago 859 feet

119. Bank Of America Corporate Center Charlotte 859 feet

120. Chongqing World Trade Center Chongqing 859 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 121-130 in the world in roof height:*
121. Grand Gateway Shanghai 1 Shanghai 859 feet

122. Grand Gateway Shanghai 2 Shanghai 859 feet

123. Bitexco Financial Tower Ho Chi Minh City 859 feet

124. Aqua Chicago 858 feet

125. SPG Global Tower A Suzhou 858 feet

126. Aon Center Los Angeles 857 feet

127. Emirates Hotel Tower Dubai 856 feet

128. The Masterpiece Hong Kong 856 feet

129. Arraya Tower Kuwait City 856 feet

130. Transamerica Pyramid San Francisco 856 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 131-140 in the world in roof height:*
131. Guangdong Telecom Plaza Guangzhou 853 feet

132. Marina Pinnacle Dubai 853 feet

133. Etihad Tower 3 Abu Dhabi 853 feet

134. Vision Tower Dubai 853 feet

135. Hajar Tower Mecca 853 feet

136. ZamZam Tower Mecca 853 feet

137. GE Building New York 852 feet

138. Shanghai IFC North Tower Shanghai 852 feet

139. 70 Pine Street New York 850 feet

140. Chase Tower Chicago 850 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 141-150 in the world in roof height:*
141. Commerzbank Tower Frankfurt 848 feet

142. Lanko International Conference & Exhibition Tower D Chongqing 846 feet

143. Huamin Imperial Tower Shanghai 846 feet

144. Zhejiang Fortune Financial Center West Tower Hangzhou 846 feet

145. Devon Energy Center Oklahoma City 844 feet

147. U.S. Steel Tower Pittsburgh 841 feet

148. Messeturm Frankfurt 841 feet

149. The Sorrento Hong Kong 840 feet

150. Rinku Gate Tower Izumisano 839 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 151-160 in the world in roof height:*
151. Hyperion Tower A Seoul 839 feet

152. Ubora Tower 1 Dubai 839 feet

153. Shimao Didang New City Tower Shaoxing 839 feet

154. Langham Place Office Tower Hong Kong 836 feet

155. The Harbourside Hong Kong 836 feet

156. Tower Financial Center Panama City 836 feet

157. Capital Tower Singapore 833 feet

158. Highcliff Hong Kong 828 feet

159. Osaka World Trade Center Osaka 827 feet

160. Nation Towers - Tower A Abu Dhabi 826 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 161-170 in the world in roof height:*
161. The Rialto Towers Melbourne 824 feet

162. Park Tower Chicago 824 feet

163. Tamkeen Tower Riyadh 823 feet

164. Diwang International Commerce Center Nanning 821 feet

165. Two Liberty Place Philadelphia 820 feet

166. Torre Caja Madrid Madrid 820 feet

167. Excellence Century Plaza Tower B Shenzhen 820 feet

168. Sulafa Tower Dubai 820 feet

169. Shanghai IFC South Tower Shanghai 820 feet

170. Nantong Zhongnan International Plaza Nantong 820 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 171-180 in the world in roof height:*
171. Beijing Yintai Center - Tower 2 Beijing 819 feet

172. Legacy At Millennium Park Chicago 818 feet

173. DLI 63 Building Seoul 816 feet

174. Torre de Cristal Madrid 816 feet

175. Dongtan Posco - Metapolis 101 Hwaseong 816 feet

176. Al Tayer Tower Dubai 815 feet

177. CitySpire Center New York 813 feet

178. Wuhan World Trade Center Wuhan 813 feet

179. Midtown Tower Tokyo 813 feet

180. One Chase Manhattan Plaza New York 812 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 181-190 in the world in roof height:*
181. Meritus Suites State Tower Bangkok 811 feet

182. Midland Square Nagoya 810 feet

183. Sun Tower Abu Dhabi 810 feet

184. Dongtan Posco - Metapolis 104 Hwaseong 810 feet

185. Shimao International Center Main Tower Fuzhou 809 feet

186. MetLife Building New York 808 feet

187. Shanghai Shimao International Plaza Shanghai 808 feet

188. SPG Global Tower B Suzhou 808 feet

189. Kai Yuen World Center Shijiazhuang 807 feet

190. Bloomberg Tower New York 806 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 191-200 in the world in roof height:*
191. Ocean Two Panama City 806 feet

192. CATIC Plaza Shenzhen 804 feet

193. JR Central Office Tower Nagoya 803 feet

194. One Raffles Quay North Tower Singapore 803 feet

195. Marina Bay Tower Singapore 803 feet

196. Marina Bay Financial Centre Office Tower 2 Singapore 803 feet

197. Palm Tower 1 Doha 803 feet

198. Palm Tower 2 Doha 803 feet

199. Churchill Residency Dubai 803 feet

200. Ocean Financial Centre Singapore 803 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

The list will exceed 200 starting January 1, 2013 when I add newly completed buildings such as The Pinnacle, Pearl River Tower, Al Yaqoub Tower, Emirates Park Tower 1, and Emirates Park Tower 2. I made a list of at least 40 towers that are 800 feet or higher to roof height which will most likely be complete within the next year. So this list will undoubtedly exceed 250 towers sometime in 2014.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Numbers 201-204 in the world in roof height:*
201. Jing'an Kerry Center Phase 2 North Tower Shanghai 803 feet

202. Moshe Aviv Tower Ramat Gan 800 feet


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Now the list is fully updated and there are 202 total buildings in the world with a roof height of 800 feet or higher.:cheers:

Yet only 49 buildings have a roof height of 1,000 or more feet currently. So in my book there are only 49 completed supertalls on Earth but by the 984 foot designation there are 56 supertalls. Also there are 91 buildings 900 feet or higher out of the 202 over 800 feet.


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Excuse me, I think you may have some error,this is what I think:

Royal Mecca Hotel Clock Tower 601m(1970 feet) because I think that at the top of buildings has not really a spire

Jin Mao Tower; I rather think his roof height is 397m(1301 feet), 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=9

and Emirates Park Tower twin 342m(1121 feet)
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57944959&offset=25

Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower 336m(1101 feet), because originally it was planned 330m roof height, but in 2011 is topped out at 336m roof height
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keangnam_Hanoi_Landmark_Tower


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^

Royal Mecca Hotel Clock Tower I think will always have a controversial roof height because it seems to be able to be marked at several different heights.

Jin Mao Tower on SSP has a spire height of 420.5 meters but on the diagram the spire doesn't reach that height so therefore the roof height is also off.

For the Emirates Park Towers the SSP diagram roof height is still the same as the 1,090 feet I determined. The part you included is too much a part of the spire to me.

And for the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower, I trust the SSP diagrams more than wikipedia. I compare SSP and wikipedia both but the heights on wikipedia are sometimes way off.


----------



## LindaR (Feb 13, 2013)

Are there any discussions how many the tallest buildings there are in specific countries, i.e. making rankings of countries, density of such buildings, etc. The tourists would be happy


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Please add this one to that list.

Gramercy Residences, Metro Manila, PHL (820ft)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gramercy_Residences


----------

